# Next step? New lens?



## SJTstudios (Oct 3, 2013)

Hey guys, haven't been on here in a while, I need a recommendation on where to go next.

Body: rebel xs: upgrading to newer aps-c camera

Lenses:

Zooms: 18-55, 75-300

Primes: 28 1.8, 50mm 1.8, 100mm 2.8l is, lensbaby composer (double-glass optic, sweet 35mm, edge 80)

So I'm wondering where to go next, I can't seem to find a gap in my set up. I really liking primes, as I'm not needing pro zoom set ups. 

I'm not wanting to spend a ton of money. Is there anything worth waiting for, anything that I should get now.

I've been looking at the 135mm f2.

I'm also wondering about the new sigma zooms and primes. Maybe sell some stuff, look at the new 18-35 1.8.

I'm a very big photo enthusiast, and I make some money, but all I care about is making beautiful images, and getting better as a photographer.

I also might be looking to move over to a full-frame prime setup, but right now all options are on the table.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Oct 3, 2013)

In my opinion, the weakest link in your equipment is Rebel XS, which can be replaced by T5i or 70D, if your budget is higher and the additional weight does not concern you. The 135mm L is a great lens, but it would not be a priority if you already have 100mm L. In its place, I would sell 75-300mm substituting for 55-250mm STM, and 18-55mm replacing for the new version STM.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 3, 2013)

I'd get new lenses before the body. That original 18-55mm kit lens was really weak. Canon updated it with a IS model that was much better. That 75-300mm is even worse.

You will see no difference in IQ with a newer body, but a better lens will make a huge difference. The 18-55mm STM is low cost and is getting good reviews, so is the 18-135mm STM. The cheap 55-250mm IS will blow the 75-300 away for image quality. Obviously, I could recommend some high end lenses, but since you don't want to go there, you can do much better for a low price.

I like new bodies as much as the next person, but the XS can capture supurb images, you are limited by lens not by body..


----------



## Jerome (Oct 4, 2013)

What are you shooting? Event, Portrait, Landscape? Also, do you need the video function? If you don't than a used 5d mk 1 with a 24-105mm can be a good upgrade to your rebel xs.

Do you have other gear than what's listed like flash, reflector, tripod, etc? Depending on your type of shooting you could improve your image quality with good lighting.

With more precision we could help you determine what you really need or don't need.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 4, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'd get new lenses before the body. That original 18-55mm kit lens was really weak. Canon updated it with a IS model that was much better. That 75-300mm is even worse.



+1 - start with better lenses. The only lens that stands out in your lineup is the 100L macro.


----------



## mackguyver (Oct 4, 2013)

Looking at your current gear, I would go for a lens, and would recommend one of the 70-200s. They're all great, and you'll be able to choose by price, aperture, and IS needs. The IQ will blow away the 75-300 you have and the focal length works great on full frame and APS-C. There should be a number of posts on how to choose the best 70-200 for your style of shooting.

I wouldn't upgrade your body until you're ready to go full frame and have a solid set of quality glass. The newer Rebels give you some gee-whiz features, but the IQ isn't much better. The 70D and 7D give your tougher build quality, but again, pretty similar IQ. The 6D and 5DIII are a big leap in IQ, but cost as well... I made the mistake of buying 3 Rebels, a 60D and a 7D, and sold them all when I got my 5DII and ultimately 5DIII. I lost a ton of money on the bodies, but have lost very little changing and upgrading my lenses.


----------



## takesome1 (Oct 4, 2013)

Normally I would be on the side of glass first.
But not in this case I think your camera body is old enough to swap up now.

Upgrading from the xs to one of the new versions would be a good step up. 
The XS was released in July/August of 2008, I have owned the older rebel versions, a 50D a 7D and recently bought the wife a T4i.
The new bodies like the T5i and 70D are going to give you a nice jump up in performance IMO. All the nice IQ you get from a new lens is wasted if your camera AF or metering system misses. Not saying the XS isn't a good camera, its just the new versions have better systems and firmware from my experience and the difference is noticeable enough to justify the upgrade.


----------



## hgraf (Oct 4, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> I wouldn't upgrade your body until you're ready to go full frame and have a solid set of quality glass. The newer Rebels give you some gee-whiz features, but the IQ isn't much better.



Normally I'd agree with you, but not in this case. 

I upgraded from an XS to the T4i. You are right, the image quality isn't THAT much better, but in the high ISO range it at least gives you the option (the XS tops out at 1600, and is pretty bad at 1600, the T4i usefullly (it can go higher but I wouldn't bother) tops out at 6400, and is better at 1600 then the XS).

Aside from that, the newer rebels have FAR better focusing, both in sensitivity and accuracy. 

Higher FPS is ALWAYS helpful, so that can be a big one depending on what you shoot.

It doesn't sound like something important, but the far higher resolution and bigger screen on the newer rebels is WAY better then the XS (which had a very good screen for it's time, try going to an XT to see how bad screens were).

The sensor is higher resolution, which means cropping is more a possibility on those shots where you just couldn't reach.

My recommendation? Pick up a used newer Rebel body, T2i/T3i/T4i would be a very good choice. The difference in usability and keeper rate over the XS will blow you away.

As for lens recommendations, that depends on your shooting. I've got the 18-135mm IS STM and although it's far from PRO, it's a surprisingly good lens on the "kit lens" side of things. Benefit is it has great reach for one lens.

As for the XS, I'd suggest keeping it as a second body. I've found it very good to have 2 bodies even as an amateur. I use the XS for timelapses and other cases where I don't need what the T4i gives me and don't want to up the shutter count on it. There have been a few times where I've used the T4i to capture video and the XS to capture timed stills of the same event, very useful!

TTYL


----------



## SJTstudios (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi guys, thanks for all the feedback. I'm going to shun off the comments about the new ef-s lenses, I've been photographing for a 5 years. I'm looking to go a bit better, like I said, I'm looking at primes, and I'm unsure where my body will go.


----------



## ME (Oct 4, 2013)

I recommend that you get a sigma 150-500 os. And wow, what a coincidence, I just happen to have one for sale! I started with a rebel xti, then a 50d, but I pretty much knew I was going to move up to a full-frame when funds allowed, so I refrained from buying any ef-s lenses since they cant be used on full-frame camera. I did follow the advice to buy better lenses before getting a better camera (after i got my 50d), and have not regretted it. I eventually got a 5dII, and though I would like to have the 5dIII(the 1dx is beyond my budget), I am still buying lenses I want first. I am not a Pro, so having a better camera than the 5dII is not as critical to me(And lack of funds). The 135/f2 is an excellent prime lens and is not as costly as some of the other L primes, if you want that focal length (216mm on crop camera). The newer Rebels are really good though, so if you decide to stay with a crop camera that would be a good move up if you are on a limited budget. I just modified my post: I recommended the wonderful 100 macro, but forgot that you already had it. A great prime/macro lens. I have had the zoom ranges covered for awhile, and am becoming more interested in primes also. The Samyang 14mm UWA is a good inexpensive MF lens if you want something that wide. I prefer it @14mm over the Canon 16-35L @ 16mm. The Sigma 35mm Art lens has been getting great reviews everywhere, and is less expensive than the Canon L. I just ordered one. There are quite a few 50mm lenses. I have the Sigma 50/1.4, and it takes decent photos when it focuses correctly. Many users have problems with the focus, so would think twice or 3 times b4 buying it. I also have the Zeiss 50 1.4 p MF lens now and perfer it over the Sigma. Though it is better stopped down to f2 or more, and some dont like the bokeh wide open. It is one the less expensive Zeiss manual focus lens. I am still considering the 50L, and might get it when it on sale @ B&H photo again. I think it has a mail-in rebate for $180 there now along with about 45 other lenses. I have the 85L II, one my favorites, but very expensive. Some like the Sigma 85 at a lower price, and the Zeiss 85.I already have the Zeiss 21, 50p and 100mp, all manual lenses, and very expensive, but I love them all. I also have the Canon 135L and highly recommend that one.


----------



## Holly (Oct 6, 2013)

It's been repeated, so sorry... but really, examine what you use the most. Keep that... sell the rest, and use the money try something new. Be that a really nice prime setup, it's up to you.


----------



## j1jenkins (Oct 6, 2013)

Sounds like you have received a good bit of advice. I agree with Neuro and Mt Spokane about glass vs body. A good place to check out Image Quality is www.the-digital-picture.com. In his tools section, you can select a lens and a body and look at which is the best IQ for your budget. 

I know you weren't interested in some of the pro zooms, but I use the 70-200 2.8 II a LOT and the results are amazing. I have the 24-70 2.8 II as well, but the 70-200 produces amazing "prime-like" results. Add in the flexibility of zoom and it's my go to lens. 

Have fun with whatever you choose to buy.


----------



## seekthedragon (Oct 6, 2013)

Upgrade the lenses. The old 18-55 and 75-300 zooms are quite weak, the IS version of both would be desirable at a minimum. Or think about a 70-200L, or the Sigma 18-35, based on your needs. Some extra stop of light is going to be extremely useful.

A cheap camera with good lenses offers much better IQ than a good camera with poor glass.


----------



## seekthedragon (Oct 6, 2013)

takesome1 said:


> Normally I would be on the side of glass first.
> But not in this case I think your camera body is old enough to swap up now.
> 
> I do all my family pictures and holidays with a 10D + 24-70 II. It is just great. With the 5D mkIII, it is time to upgrade, but I did not fell the need earlier. (It would also replace the 1D mkIII I use at the moment for work).


----------



## mwh1964 (Oct 6, 2013)

Sell everything except perhaps 100L. Buy 6D + 24-105zoom if you got the funding. Otherwise keep Xs but still get 24-105. When you have further funds invest in 70-300L and you are all set even for FF.


----------



## Blakegard (Oct 6, 2013)

The question itself lacks the information to suggest which lens to get next. If you include what you shoot (Sports, wildlife, etc) it would help, as well as what your current kit is not providing you. For example I shoot a lot of sports, more specifically downhill longboarding, a sport which benefits hugely from a telephoto zoom lens albeit personal style leaves me at the corner with a 20-35L. If you're looking for a fun prime I recommend the 200L 2.8, the IQ and sharpness is superb as well as quick autofocus. Could also add a Samyang/bower/etc UWA to your kit for a cheap, wide, sharp, fast manual focus lens; or a EF10-22/Tokina 11-16 2.8 for a UWA if you plan on sticking with a crop body.


----------



## dgatwood (Oct 7, 2013)

SJTstudios said:


> Zooms: 18-55, 75-300



Step 1: Bludgeon both those zoom lenses with a sledgehammer.

Step 2: Buy just about anything else.

For example, even the old 17-85 massively outperforms the 18-55, at least in my experience, and the 15-85 will eat it for breakfast, from what I've read.


----------

